# Secret Pipe Santa Picture Thread



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

I know it's a bit early, but I wanted to get get this up as thing tend to get kinda busy for old Santy Claus around the 25th of the month.

This is the place where you can share with the other members what you're Secret Santa got you for Christmas. Telling us is fine, but a picture is worth 1000 words...and makes those that didn't join that much more jealous, so lets see the pics of all the booty (DanR) Santa left you.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

It arrived! It arrived! Pics to follow ... I can't open 'til Christmas!!!


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Wonder who its from.... I bet the idiot left his return info on it! I hope you enjoy. 

I got mine as well! says its from santa! I want to open mine too!


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

BigBehr said:


> Wonder who its from.... I bet the idiot left his return info on it! I hope you enjoy.
> 
> I got mine as well! says its from santa! I want to open mine too!


LOL, Hmmm ... I wonder who? I love the suspense!


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Ummm. Good Morning Brothers 

Is this Santas way of telling us to " OPEN YOUR CHRISTMAS PRESENTS EARLY !!!"... ? :banana:

What you think fellas? :decision: :hmm:

-Vin


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

PinkFloydFan said:


> Ummm. Good Morning Brothers
> 
> Is this Santas way of telling us to " OPEN YOUR CHRISTMAS PRESENTS EARLY !!!"... ? :banana:
> 
> ...


Hmmm, nah I'll wait. LOL, it is tempting.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah I will wait too... Thanks Santa!

for a minute there I thought this thread's title mean it was a combination of all the elves in DanR's thread... guess I have been naughty!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

let's at least see some pics of the shipping boxes


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Don't forget boys I'm the magic elf. If one of those boxes gets opened before it's time, I'll turn your Christmas Dunhill into a Dung Hill before you can say "gingersnap" :twisted:


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

*HO! HO! HO!

@ CaptainEnormous!!!

This is Santa Clause and Dave, you will receive a "timely" package in the mail on 12-23! Put it under your tree and don't open until Christmas Day! I thought I would remind you here as you are one of Santa's special kids and I wanted all of your friends to know how special you are to PUFF and to the PUFF FAMILY!

HO! HO! HO!*


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey! I'm not scared to post here!

I received my SS Pipe Package today!

I can not wait to open it...I have tried figuring out who was my SS by name, but I need some glasses!!!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

finally some pr0n!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Can you tell which one is from SPS?


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I can tell! I know! I know! (is it white with what looks to be an eagle on the wrapping paper?) LOL!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

quo155 said:


> I can tell! I know! I know! (is it white with what looks to be an eagle on the wrapping paper?) LOL!


We have a winner!


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*sigh*

I wish I could take some pictures right now..

No film left.. I used it all making my kids thread...and working to get those picture angles JUST RIGHT.

Heading to Wallyworld for more ASAP. .. LOL

Pics to follow..

- Vin


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Ho! Ho! Ho! Bigslowrock, when you receive your package feel free to open the box and you will find a gift wrapped box and card inside. Merry Christmas!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Is it time yet?????


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

bigslowrock said:


> Is it time yet?????


Ho! Ho! Ho! Glad to see Rudolph delivered it safe and sound! Merry Christmas!


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Looking forward to Christmas Morning!!

WooHoo ...:banana:










- Vin


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you Santa!!!!!

Included is the picture of what I got. It's a new Giant pipe, a ton of Hearth and Home, Trout Stream (which I loved the free sample) and a nice card.

Thanks again Santa...

Another year of perfect secret Santa!!!

View attachment 63904


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm still not positive who my Santa was but you were very, very kind. I got a 2oz of Sugar Barrel (which Ive never tried before) a tin of C&D Purple Cow, some chocolate and Banana flavored Turkish Taffy, pipe cleaners, Brebbia stem polish and some softie bits. All of it was apparently shipped from Rich at 4Noggins who, I might add, did a spectacular job of packing it all up and making sure everything was protected.

Thank you so very much!!!!









Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Merry Christmas to each of you Brothers and your families..










I think I owe a major THANK YOU to " Alpedhuez55 ".. ( Based on my investigating.. LOL)

No card or letter to identify the senders Forum screen name.. But All is good. 

Thank you so much for your very generous gifts brother..

- A Lovely restored Brebbia " Koralle" Sitter pipe.. !! 
- A 2006 tin of C&D " Byzntium" .. 
- A 2006 tin of Dan Tobacco " Bill Bailey's Balken Blend "
- A 2007 tin of C&D "Safe Harbor Flake"
- A tin of " Caldonian - Superior Mixture . Melange No. 421"

Please find a short video of my SPS box opening below:






Peace ,God Bless and enjoy the season.!!

- Vin


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

I made out like a bandit this year!!!! I owe a major thank to......Santa..... I have no Idea who my santa was, my box came from santa at the north pole!



Thank you soo Much to whoever sent this great package, I have yet to try any of these! And am looking forward to it!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you Santa - you hit everything on my list. Unbelievable!










I know who my Secret Santa is and both barrels are already loaded. This is just too nice of a gift to go without retaliation.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sigh my pictures never work...Sorry for the size had to try a few things to get it to work.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

BigBehr said:


> I made out like a bandit this year!!!! I owe a major thank to......Santa..... I have no Idea who my santa was, my box came from santa at the north pole!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you soo Much to whoever sent this great package, I have yet to try any of these! And am looking forward to it!


Ryan,

Why would you like to know? It's supposed to be a secret. I even made the label say from Santa to keep it that way.

I had a great year, so I am passing it along with nothing expected in return...

ENJOY!!!! That's all I ask for... Christmas is for Giving and it's important to remember that!

Santa


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Last night my wife and I exchanged gifts, and I opened mine from my Secret Santa. The pipe is a McCarter original, I am in love with it. It's got a really fun shape that fits in the hand well, and a bulge in the stem that adds great character to the pipe. Thanks for the Capstan as well. I have one tin that I have been saving to open at a time yet to be decided, and I'll be saving this one for a special time as well. Thanks Dave. You did good.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I got a McCarter pipe several weeks ago and I love it. That one is a beauty, Derrick! 


Looks like everyone so far is making out like gangbusters.


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> Ryan,
> 
> Why would you like to know? It's supposed to be a secret. I even made the label say from Santa to keep it that way.
> 
> ...


Well thank you Santa, I only wanted to know so I could thank you. Thanks Again The holiday spirit was excellent!


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow, Santa (Jason)! You did a great job! Got everything I asked for and he even threw in a chocolate bar. :thumb:



Hope everyone had/is having a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome stuff! Merry Christmas, all!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Here's my SS gift









Thanks Santa! (paul)


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone! My SPS absolutely destroyed my wishlist (I'll have to start a new one now)!

Here's the haul:

Wessex Gold Brick Virginia Plug
Solani 633 Virgina Flake with Perique
GLP Caravan
GLP Key Largo
McClelland Brindle Flake
A Czech pipe tool
And a Pinar Del Rio Liga Cubana No. 2 Oscuro (I love the dark wrappers!)

My daughter snapped a bunch of fuzzy pictures as I opened each individually wrapped gift. This one is the culmination of the opening. Santa (pinkfloydfan), thank you sooo much! I love it!!


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Next year I'll definatley join in on this!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

HugSeal said:


> Next year I'll definatley join in on this!


you should. you can't go wrong and it's a great time... i loved my secret santa gift and my kid has no idea who I was


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

BigBehr! Thank you so much brother! ... I mean Santa! Major appreciation! He kindly gifted me a tin of Peterson's University flake, a tin of Three Nuns! (yes, Three Nuns!) a plug of Annie Kake! Pics to follow!!!! Thanks and Merry Christmas to everyone!

-Paul


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

PinkFloydFan said:


> I think I owe a major THANK YOU to " Alpedhuez55 ".. ( Based on my investigating.. LOL)
> 
> No card or letter to identify the senders Forum screen name.. But All is good.
> 
> ...


Sorry Vin,

I had printed out a little card to go in the package. I thought I had put it in the box. But after I dropped off the package, I found it in the printer. Ooops. Glad you figured out who I was.

WHen you didn't make a list, I figured I would send you a few older items from my cellar. I bought a truckload of C&D a few years back when I visited the factory. I had a few of the BBBB tins as well. If you like Balkans, that is going to be a special one. I actually have a lot of age in my cellar at the moment. I have only bought a few tins a year for the last few years. Most of my stuff is in the 5-12 year old range. I have probably become a little too partial to Carter Hall. I was using to break in a few new pipes but acquired the taste for it. Now it is my daily smoke. There are also a couple of the PS bulk blends I am fond of. I rarely open a new tin.

I got two estate Brebbia pipes a while back and they cleaned up nice. I had never smoked that one, but the sister pipe is a winner that smokes very cool.










Anyway, enjoy!!!

Mike


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Bigdaddychester was an absolute molester of an SPS. My poor mail box will never bee the same again:



I got a yummy selection of flakes:

SG 1792
Petey Irish Flake 
Escudo

And a gorgeous Butz-Choquin Concorde Major Billard. I have wanted to add a BC to the rack for quite a while now. There was one I had eyed for a while at a local shop.

Sorry for the crappy picture. It took it with my phone which doesn't do well close up.

Thanks Brian!!!

I guess I will follow Vin's lead. I may as well post a picture of my favorite ginger bitch, Ceilidh, in her Santa outfit.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

bigdaddychester said:


> I'm still not positive who my Santa was but you were very, very kind. I got a 2oz of Sugar Barrel (which Ive never tried before) a tin of C&D Purple Cow, some chocolate and Banana flavored Turkish Taffy, pipe cleaners, Brebbia stem polish and some softie bits. All of it was apparently shipped from Rich at 4Noggins who, I might add, did a spectacular job of packing it all up and making sure everything was protected.
> 
> Thank you so very much!!!!
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it mate. You mentioned wanting sugar barrel and I didn't see any cigar blends in your cellar so I thought it might give you something different to try. According to 4noggins website the taffy is a kind of nougat that hasn't been available for a while and used to only be sold at Coney Island, you keep it in the fridge and wack it on the counter/table to break it up for eating.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Well done guys. I will be doing this next year for sure. I had already committed to 2 cigar ones for this year. Unfortunately one of my Secret Santas never sent me a damn thing but that wasn't here on Puff. Hope you all had a Merry Christmas. I am looking forward to learning more and enjoying more pipe stuff with you guys next year.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

View attachment 63949


Thank you Derrick (Commander Quan) for such an excellant SPS gift, four peterson tins and a MM Country Gent. If I was to pick out four tins for a peterson sampler those would have been the ones. Had to pop open the 3Ps to see what it was like, the rest will wait a little while.

Can't wait for this again next year.


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Hola fellow pipers, sorry for the delay but we just arrived back from our annual Xmas pilgrimage to NYC to visit the family and have fun in the city that never sleeps. I can definitively tell you that one of the biggest highlights for me was opening my Pipe Secret Santa package on Xmas morning. Here's a shot of the carnage :










A most awesome package that managed to take out a few of the tins on my wish list, and wow, Santa even knew that I cannot turn down a glass of wonderful Scotch. Just an outstanding package where even the ever elusive Stonehaven made an appearance. Most generous DanR, you are a true BOTL and I hope your Xmas was wonderful also. Well done, very well done.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you Jordan (jfserama)!!!

I received just in time for Christmas Day...

"About Smoke" - a book all about pipe smoking and other ways to smoke it up!

La-Rocca - an awesome brown leather pipe pouch!

Pipe Cleaners - one can never have too many!

Tobacco Samples:
McClelland's Bulk #2035
McClelland's Bulk #5100
McClelland's Bulk #2015
McClelland's #27

Erinmore - a great tin of something new for me!

Thank you...thank you...thank you brother! Merry Christmas to you and all whom you love!

I needed a pipe pouch...and you got me the perfect one! I love leather, especially browns! I will enjoy the book for sure and I can not wait to try all of the tobacco as they are all new to me!

Here's some p0rn...


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

My Secret Pipe Santa went above. . .
. . .then beyond. . .
. . .then above that.

I'm a hard guy to shop for. Especially when it comes to pipes and tobacco. I have dozens (hundreds?) of blends and I make my own pipes, so what would a Secret Santa buy me?
Mine apparently went through hundreds of old posts and found two blends I haven't tried, and one that I did, but early on.
But here's the really impressive part. . .he didn't just sent tins, he sent *aged* tins of everything. All with at least one year. The Va with 2+.

And he found a Sherlock Holmes book, which I've been interested in lately.

*And* added in a cob pipe for "Aero tasting". . .which I take to mean "it'll live in my car all summer and I'll smoke myriad tobaccos out of it while fishing, never clean it, and it's a cob so it won't care!"

Anywho, here's a pic.

Thank you SO much, Quo155. 
Great, thoughtful, gifts. 
All the best, brother.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dave...brother, I am so glad they arrived! I hope it landed in time for Christmas...

You were hard to buy for...but I loved the challenge, that's for sure! 

Happy New Year to you and yours!!!

Enjoy!

PS...you got the part about the COB, RIGHT! ;-)


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

CaptainEnormous said:


> I'm a hard guy to shop for. Especially when it comes to pipes and tobacco. I have dozens (hundreds?) of blends and I make my own pipes, so what would a Secret Santa buy me?


I would like to respectfully request from the most gracious and benevolent Admin and Mods to PLEASE give me this CaptainEnormous fellow next year....
If you will accept a BRIBE... send me a PM please.

I know just what to get this ugly little murloc....

Some of These for starters..































Thank you..

- Vin


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

@ PinkFloydFan...

That's funny! I thought about sending him some of those fancy little _cheap_ cigars...but I thought he'd _just send them back to me!_

I enjoyed selecting things for him this year...but I'd vote for you to "get him" next year...that way YOU could _Bless_ Dave with that fine selection!


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

quo155 said:


> @ PinkFloydFan...
> 
> That's funny! I thought about sending him some of those fancy little _cheap_ cigars...but I thought he'd _just send them back to me!_
> 
> I enjoyed selecting things for him this year...but I'd vote for you to "get him" next year...that way YOU could _Bless_ Dave with that fine selection!


Don't let Dave fool you Tommy... 
I know him for quite a while now.

He don't sh!t about any type of tobacco. He would have crushed those nasty cigars up and packed them in one of those #25 Chicken and Broccoli Chinese $5 Durable Smoking Tobacco Pipes with a perforated metal bowl & rubber washer he gets off FleaBay.

Then said " WoW... Damn, That was good, maybe someone else should try this too"...

Maybe I need to bomb him with something "DAVE" appropriate ASAP... Just to get my satisfaction, Don't know if I can wait another year.

LMAO..

- Vin


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

PinkFloydFan said:


> Don't let Dave fool you Tommy...
> I know him for quite a while now.
> 
> He don't sh!t about any type of tobacco. He would have crushed those nasty cigars up and packed them in one of those #25 Chicken and Broccoli Chinese $5 Durable Smoking Tobacco Pipes with a perforated metal bowl & rubber washer he gets off FleaBay.
> ...


Wow, Vin.
There are so many things to love in that post. 
Fine work.
My favorite is: "#25 Chicken and Broccoli Chinese $5 Durable Smoking Tobacco Pipes". . .'cause it's hilarious, and I bet only 25% of the Puff population understands!

Happy Holidays, everyone. . .

. . .And thanks, again, Quo155!

- Dave


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I hear you Vin.....Hmmmm...I think he needs some sort of creative bomb! I tried my darnedest to "surprise" him with something he does not have...and might like to boot! It was F-U-N-!


----------

